# Information ?



## bikebozo (Dec 30, 2017)

Does anyone in the bike scene know anything about this bike , thanks pb


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 30, 2017)

How cool is that bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2017)

:eek:


----------



## sarmis (Dec 30, 2017)

It’s THAT cool !


----------



## Mercian (Dec 30, 2017)

Rather nice, I would love one, for both the Paris and Coventry links.

Paris, Circa 1897.

http://www.musee-art-industrie.sain...rs-cycles/bicyclette-en-bois-courbe-souplette

http://encycloduvelo.fr/la-souplette/

http://www.thonet.com.au/products_group/chairs/

And for the non French readers:

"This bicycle was designed at the same time and according to the same principle as the famous Thonet chairs. The framework is comprised of the bent wood stems assembled by means of steel parts. The crosspiece of the handlebar and the wheel rims are also in wood. The advantages of the wood construction are above all the lightness (11 kg) and flexibility (hence the name of the marque ). The design, with its mountings in the form of an arc of circle forming the guide wires and the bases, is that of a framework in steel tube built by Bonnick in Coventry in 1891. At the present time, after more than a century of disinterest, wood has started to reappear in the design of bicycle frames, with models in wood, bamboo or bamboo fiber.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Mercian said:


> Rather nice, I would love one, for both the Paris and Coventry links.
> 
> Paris, Circa 1897.
> 
> ...



Many thanks for posting this @Mercian.
Lovely photos on the 'sterba' site.
Thanks for the link to the Thonet site also, I had no idea they're still going.
I've had many a fine evening out on a Thonet chair.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> Does anyone in the bike scene know anything about this bike , thanks pb
> 
> View attachment 730662
> 
> ...




Those adjustable bars are pretty stylish!
I can see a little evidence of woodworm in one of the photos, but it looks treatable. Have you purchased this @bikebozo?


----------



## Duchess (Dec 30, 2017)

If some mad genius had somehow made a bike in the 1500s, I imagine it would have looked like that!


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2017)

No idea or info about it. Walter you find the coolest stuff!

   Catfish


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for the comments , YES,, IT IS COMING TO AMERICA, I need to sell a kidney , !


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 30, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Those adjustable bars are pretty stylish!
> I can see a little evidence of woodworm in one of the photos, but it looks treatable. Have you purchased this @bikebozo?



YES IN THE TRANSACTION PROCESS


----------



## hellobuddy (Dec 30, 2017)

http://www.sterba-bike.cz/album/659/category/the-gallery?lang=EN


----------



## hellobuddy (Dec 30, 2017)

Camille Cassou is a member in the Facebook page : Vintage and Antique Bicycles for sale.
He has a couple bikes listed there for sale in Euros. Wonder if it's the same seller!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> YES IN THE TRANSACTION PROCESS



Nice! Bonne Chance!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2017)

Walter, I was just thinking about you today, because we hadn't heard from you for awhile.
So, I was pleased to see that you are alive and well, and still finding the most amazing stuff.
Thanks Mercian, for the splendid explaination.
The Cabe is also alive and well!


----------



## hellobuddy (Jan 2, 2018)

asking price of 5000Euros, seems low for such a rare bike! IMO


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2018)

whaooooooh!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 22, 2018)

Congrats Walter!  Has it arrived?  What a beauty!


----------

